# FR: faire qqch (pendant / pour) + durée - préposition



## anne333

hi.
Im just wondering which of these is right ...
'on doit travailler *pendant* 35 heures' or 'on doit travailler *pour* 35 heures'
I always get confused, in general what is the rule for deciding whether to use one or the other??

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Gil

"On doit travailler pendant 35 heures pour 35 dollars" is grammatically right and morally wrong.


----------



## zaby

As for the general rule, I'd suggest you to always choose 'pendant'  

With the verb partir, pour is more often used : _Je pars à Londres pour 3 jours_ but _je pars à Londres pendant 3 jours_ is correct too


----------



## Aupick

The typical grammar book explanation is that "pour" can be used for intended time, hence its use after _partir_ that zaby mentions.


----------



## ehu261

j'etudiais (blank) trois heures

For this sentence, woudl the blank be "pendant" or "pour"?

how about: j'etudierai (blank) trois heures.

Would this be "pendant" or "pour"?
When can I use "pendant", and when can I use "pour"?

If you know the answers to this, please post. Thanks sooooo much!!!!!!


----------



## Auryn

Have a look at this site 


> The French prepositions _depuis_, _pendant_, and—far less commonly—_pour_ each express the duration of an event a little differently, with the result that many English speakers mix up _depuis_ and _pendant_ and overuse _pour_.


----------



## ehu261

the site is great, thanks!
However, if I want to say "I can stay in France for 2 months" (Je peux habiter en France (blank) deux mois), what would the (blank) be?

Thanks again


----------



## Auryn

Well, you're talking about the future so both would work here.

Je peux habiter en France pendant deux mois.
Je peux habiter en France pour deux mois.


----------



## Joelline

Neither would also work:  Je peux habiter en France deux mois.


----------



## parapluie

"Il a pense pour un moment"  ou "il a pense pendant un moment"

pourquoi on a choisi l'un sur l'autre?


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour.
On dit "pendant".
Je ne crois pas qu'il existe des emplois de "pour" dans des compléments de temps.


----------



## marget

I've read that with expressions of time, pendant is used for actual time and pour is used for intended time.  Here's an example I recall:  Elle est allée à Paris pour une semaine mais elle y est restée pendant un mois.  Does this sentence seem correct?


----------



## Fred_C

Yes, this sentence is correct, but to me "pour une semaine" does not have a meaning of time, but a meaning of purpose. It just means "to stay there a week", to me.
So, I will say, that to express a real duration, you do not use "pour" in french.


----------



## marget

I'm  not sure I understand completely what you mean, but I see it somewhat. I agree that with real (actual) duration, _pendant_ must be used. But if I say "elle est allée à Paris pour une semaine...", I think I'm trying to express the amount of time she had intended to stay there.  Here's another example involving the use of _pour_ for intended duration I found: Je vais rester à Paris pour une semaine.  Is it correct?

I appreciate your insight!


----------



## Fred_C

I do not agree entirely.
The real meaning of the sentence "Elle est allée à paris pour une semaine" is : She went to Paris to stay there a week" (believe me!)
the sentence "*Je vais rester à Paris pour une semaine" is incorrect. You must say "Je vais rester à paris pendant une semaine", or short : "Je vais rester une semaine à Paris." Because you cannot imagine an english sentence to translate it where "for a week" is part of a complement indicating a purpose, instead of a duration.


----------



## timpeac

But you could say "je vais à Paris pour une semaine", right, so I suppose that the intention is clear there and reflected by the "pour". In "je vais rester à Paris pendant une semaine" the view point has shifted, you're saying "for a duration of" and so you're back to "pendant" eventhough it's in the future.

This fits in with Marget's original sentence but moved to the future -

Elle va à Paris pour une semaine mais elle va y rester pendant un mois (mais elle ne le sait pas encore).


----------



## Fred_C

Exactly.
The sentence "I am going to Paris to stay there a week" means something, whereas the sentence "I am going to stay in paris to stay there a week" is  a nonsense. Always make the distinction between duration and purpose.


----------



## fleurrouge

If i am speaking in the future tense, should i use pendant or pour?

for example:
je resterai à Paris pendant trois semaines 
or
je resterai à Paris pour trois semaines


----------



## Gil

je resterai trois semaines à Paris


----------



## Fred_C

Hi. the preposition "pour" is never used to express a duration.
It is used to express a purpose, and that can be confused with a duration in the following sentence :
"Je vais à paris pour trois semaines". This sentence means "Je vais à Paris pour y rester trois semaines". (I am going to Paris to stay there 3 weeks), and the meaning of "pour trois semaines" as "pour y rester trois semaines" is a purpose, not a duration. (the duration is only a part of it.)


----------



## Charlie Parker

En juillet j'irai en Gaspésie pour suivre un cours de français d'immersion. Je disais "pendant 3 semaines." Dirais-je plutôt "pour 3 semaines?" Quelle préposition est correcte dans ce contexte? Merci d'avance.


----------



## chain-reaction

"pendant" is correct


----------



## Zsazsa

Hi Charlie,

I would agree with _Chain-reaction._ Refer to french.about.com:


> _*Pendant*_* means "for,"* but it *refers to an action* *in its entirety* that has no relation to the present. It *can be used for both the past and the future.*
> 
> _Pendant combien de temps avez-vous étudié le français ?_  → How long did you study French?
> _J'ai étudié le français pendant 3 ans._ → I studied French for 3 years.
> _Je vais habiter en France pendant 2 mois._ → I'm going to live in France for 2 months.
> 
> _*Pendant*_* also means "during."*
> 
> _J'ai vu un film pendant mon séjour._ → I saw a film during my stay.
> _Pendant ce temps, il m'attendait._ → During this time, he waited for me.
> 
> *Pour* is only used to indicate the *duration of an event in the future*:
> 
> _Je vais y habiter pour 2 mois._ → I'm going to live there for 2 months.
> Both _pour_ and _pendant_ are acceptable here.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Zsazsa. The 3 weeks in the future. I'm going for 3 weeks in July. That's why I wasn't sure whether to say.
"Je vais aller en Gaspésie pendant 3 semaines." ou
"J'irai en Gaspésie pendant 3 semaines."
"J'irai...pour 3 semaines."


----------



## Zsazsa

You can say either of the 3 possibilities. Note that the last one (with 'pour') stresses the duration. The difference between the first and the second one is that 'aller+infinitive' (Je vais aller) indicates near future and future tense (J'irai) the future. In this case, I would opt for the future tense. 'Je vais aller' would be appropriate if we were end of June, for example.
Bonnes vacances en Gaspésie !


----------



## verbivore

J'ai une question concernant l'omission de "pendant" en certaines phrases indiquant une durée définie. En qualité d'exemple on a :

Il a plu pendant _cinq _heures.
Le docteur a attendu ses honoraires pendant _six _mois.
Tous les jours, ils discutent (pendant) _une _heure.
Il a dormi (pendant) _deux _heures.

La règle offerte par mon livre de grammaire dit qu'il s'agit d'avoir des chiffres après ou une expression qui contient "tout" en forme d'adjectif (toute la journée, etc.), mais toute les phrases ci-dessus ont des chiffres. Alors, il y a donc un autre enjeu. La seule chose qui vienne à l'esprit, c'est que l'on garde "pendent" si la phrase est au temps passé. Autrement, on a le choix.

Merci


----------



## Harmione

Non, ça ne dépend pas du temps utilisé dans la phrase:

Elle te téléphonera pendant la matinée (pendant obligatoire)
Nous allons jouer aux cartes pendant la soirée (obligatoire)
Il restait (pendant) des heures immobile à la fenêtre
Chaque année elle partait (pendant) 3 semaines à la montagne

Mais je ne connais pas la règle de grammaire concernée...


----------



## verbivore

Absolument si le sens et "during", c'est obligatoire. Je comprends ça. Mais c'est quand le sens est "for", paraît-il, il y a des contradictions, des divergences. Il semble ne pas être de règle qui marche tout le temps.


----------



## itka

Tes phrases illustrent la règle de grammaire que tu donnes :
_ Il a plu (pendant) cinq heures. / Il a plu cinq heures / il a plu toute la journée
Le docteur a attendu ses honoraires (pendant) __six mois./ Le docteur a attendu six mois ses honoraires
Tous les jours, ils discutent (pendant) __une heure./ Ils discutent une heure tous les jours 
Il a dormi (pendant) __deux heures./ Il a dormi deux heures._

Simplement ils ont oublié de noter que pendant est facultatif dans les deux premières phrases.

Dans les exemples d'Hermione, il y a un autre cas possible d'omission de pendant :
_ Il restait (pendant) des heures immobile à la fenêtre_
Bien que le nombre d'heures ne soit pas précisé, il est clair qu'on parle d'une durée (comme dans les cas de "toute la journée" "tout le mois" "toute la vie")

_ Elle te téléphonera pendant la matinée_ (pendant obligatoire)
_  Nous allons jouer aux cartes pendant la soirée _(obligatoire)
Dans ces deux autres phrases, un événement précis a lieu "_à l'intérieur"_ de la période considérée.

Tu peux comparer :
_Elle te téléphonera toute la matinée_ = elle ne quittera pas le téléphone et te parlera de 7 h à midi !
_Elle te téléphonera pendant la matinée_ = elle t'appellera à un quelconque moment de la matinée et te parlera (probablement) quelques minutes.


----------



## lilish

_Il part en vacances pendant/pour quinze jours._

Est-ce qu'on peut écrire toutes les deux préposition dans la phrase ci-dessus?


----------



## FranParis

[…]
On peut utiliser les deux mais *pour* est préférable.

- Il part en vacances pendant quinze jours.
- il part en vacances pour quinze jours.


----------



## geostan

Je dirais "pour". Avec pendant, j'ai l'impression que c'est le départ qui dure quinze jours.

Cheers!


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont parfaitement acceptables ; il ne faut donc pas préférer _pour_ à _pendant_. En outre, certains grammairiens comme Thomas (mais non Grevisse) considèrent que la construction _partir pour_ suivie d'un complément de temps relève « du langage populaire ».


----------



## geostan

Pour un complément de temps futur, j'ai toujours cru que "pendant" se disait pour les verbes qui expriment une durée, tandis que "pour" s'emploient avec les autres verbes.

J'y pars pour quinze jours.
J'y resterai (pendant) quinze jours.

Cheers!


----------



## Hipolyte

Vraiment n'importe quoi: c'est pendant!
Pour ne s'utilise pas dans ce sens; c'est de l'Anglais mal traduit qui est de plus en plus utilisé à tort!


----------



## tie-break

Et durant ?

_"Il part en vacances durant quinze jours"

"Il part en vacances quinze jours durant"_


----------



## geostan

Hipolyte said:


> Vraiment n'importe quoi: c'est pendant!
> Pour ne s'utilise pas dans ce sens; c'est de l'Anglais mal traduit qui est de plus en plus utilisé à tort!



Je t'invite à lire ce qu'on dit ici:

Banque de dépannage linguistique - Partir


> Par ailleurs, on dira _partir pour un mois_ et non _partir pendant un mois_, car c’est l’absence qui dure un mois et non le départ.



Cheers!


----------



## LeSubversif89

I'm not really sure which word to use here:

If I were to say I am going to run for an hour I could say, "_Je vais courir pour une heure_", right?

But is that only for the future? Would _pendant_ work here?

merci d'avance!


----------



## tilt

_Je vais courir pour une heure _is not said.

You may say _Je vais courir pendant une heure_, or just _Je vais courir une heure.
_Both of these sentences work whichever the tense: _Je cours (pendant) une heure, J'ai couru (pendant) une heure.
_


----------



## LeSubversif89

Ah merci beaucoup...il me semble que je n'ai pas compris correctement ce site:


> *Pour* is used only to indicate the *  duration* of an event in the  *future*:
> Il va parler pour 15 minutes.         He's going to speak for 15 minutes.



Est-ce que j'ai mal compris?


----------



## tilt

Tu as bien compris, et ce qui est dit est correct mais incomplet.
Certains verbes admettent _pour_ en introduction d'une durée, mais pas tous :


> *Pour* ne peut être          équivalent à *pendant* qu'avec des verbes comme _aller_,          _venir_, _partir_, _sortir_, _etc., _repérés          par rapport à un point de départ ou un point d'arrivée          et qui se conjuguent avec l'auxiliaire _être_ aux temps composés.
> source : http://www.connectigramme.com/duree.html/odyframe.htm


J'avoue n'avoir jamais eu conscience d'une telle règle jusqu'alors.


----------



## ride7359

I am a confused teacher of French.  In the discussion of _pour_ and _pendant_ in the text I am using we have the usual explanation of _pendant_ for past duration and _pour_ for future.  My problem is the omission of one or the other.  My textbook states that _pendant_ may be omitted before a number:  _Je suis resté une semaine en France._ Fine_._  But then it goes on to say that _pour_ may never be omitted, but previous to that there is a sentence that reads _Ils voyageront deux semaines, _which sounds fine to me.  Can someone give me an explanation of when one may not leave out _pour_?  Does it depend upon the nature of the verb, such as _Je pars pour trois semaines en France _?


----------



## itka

I think in your example the word omitted is "pendant" not "pour" :
_"Ils voyageront*  (pendant)* deux semaines"_. (You could not say "ils voyageront _pour_ deux semaines").

*Pendant* is not only for the past, but for any duration, if you want tho emphasize on the period :
_J'ai travaillé pendant dix ans dans cette société./ J'ai travaillé dix ans dans cette société.
Je travaillerai pendant dix ans dans cette société._ _(if possible!)_ /_ je travaillerai dix ans dans cette société._

*Pour* is something else. You can use it in the past as well as in the future (I know that's not what it's said in the grammar books, sorry...but that's possible), if you consider the whole period as a global thing...
_Je pars  à Paris pour trois jours./ Je pars trois jours à Paris.
Il était parti en stage pour trois semaines./ Il était parti trois semaines en stage.
Nous partirons en vacances pour un mois  / Nous partirons un mois en vacances._

Weell...Now, you can try to understand why I consider this sentence wrong :"ils voyageront _pour_ deux semaines" and this other one correct : _Nous partirons en vacances pour un mois._

The explanation is not easy but it hangs on the verb (aspect du verbe):
- _partir_ is suddenly done and immediately finished.
- _voyager_ is an lasting action.
That's a difficult question! I'll think about it and try to find a better way of explaining it... Unless that somebody has an easy explanation right now!

In the meantime, my advice is: forget these words, they can be omitted, and the sentences are far more natural without them. Just notice that, when you omit the preposition, the expression of time must immediately follow the verb.


----------



## Maître Capello

I fully agree with Itka. It is indeed incorrect to say that _pendant_ should be used for past durations and _pour_ for future ones. In your example, you could definitely use _pendant_ but not _pour_:

_Ils voyageront deux semaines._ 
_Ils voyageront *pendant* deux semaines_. 
_Ils voyageront *pour* deux semaines._ 

But:

_Ils partiront *pour* deux semaines._ 

As a matter of fact, _pour_ can only be used when the verb describes a *punctual* action (like _partir_), not an action that lasts (like _voyager_). Moreover, _pour_ implies an *intended duration* (which may be different from the actual duration).

_Ils étaient partis *pour* une semaine, mais finalement ils sont restés là-bas *(pendant)* un mois._


----------



## ride7359

Thank you.  I think I understand.  It is a difficult question for native English speakers, but it does hang on the meaning of the verb.  When someone has left to go somewhere for a period of time, that period of time is in the future in relation to the point of leaving, so even if the whole thing is over, the time spent is subsequent to the leaving.


----------



## CodeAndBunny

I'm a bit confused about how to state a duration...for example, if I would like to say, "she lived in Los Angeles for one year"...I normally state the following:  

"Elle a habité á Los Angeles pour un an."

I have the feeling that's incorrect...that I should say "pendant un an".  

Any advice?


----------



## Zone

"Pour" is incorrect here.

"Pendant" is right.

Alternatively, you can use:

"Elle a habité un an à Los Angeles"


----------



## Sharrow

est-ce qu'on peut me dire si les trois phrases suivantes sont correctes, svp :

il espérait rester deux semaines chez nous 
il espérait rester chez nous pour deux semaines 
il espérait rester chez nous pendant deux semaines

merci d'avance


----------



## nOnO-dOnO

Tout à fait correctes. 
Mais j'aurai plus tendance à utiliser les deux dernières.
Tu peux également dire : Il *comptait* rester...


----------



## raf0708

Ils s’agissaient de véritables planétoïdes artificiels, complètement autonomes et conçus pour voyager [pendant?] [durant?] de nombreuses années.


----------



## despina

Je pense qu'on peut dire les deux indifféremment (même si moi perso je pense que j'utiliserais "pendant").


----------



## geostan

_Durant_ appartient à un registre soutenu, donc moins fréquent dans la langue de tous les jours. Il peut être également postposé, bien que ce ne soit pas tellement fréquent.

durant cinq jours, cinq jours durant


----------



## itka

Pourquoi ne pas le supprimer tout simplement ? La phrase serait plus légère et plus naturelle, il me semble.


----------



## raf0708

Il suffisait d'y penser... merci !


----------



## Duver

En lisant les discussions à propos de ce dilemme, j'ai trouvé d'abord un site qui dit: 

*Pour* ne peut être équivalent à *pendant* qu'avec des verbes comme aller, venir, partir, sortir, etc., repérés par rapport à un point de départ ou un point d'arrivée et qui se conjuguent avec l'auxiliaire être aux temps composés.
http://www.connectigramme.com/duree.html/odyframe.htm


  J'avais tellement aimé cette explication car elle me semblait très éclairante. Pourtant j'ai trouvé un autre site qui dit:

  "_Je vais y habiter *pour* 2 mois_."
http://french.about.com/library/prepositions/bl_prep_depuis_vs_pendant.htm

  Malheureusement le verbe n'est pas "aller, venir, partir, sortir.." ici.


  Question: "_Je vais y habiter pour 2 mois_" est correct ou non?


----------



## Mauricet

J'ignorais cette règle, mais c'est vrai que je dirais _J'y habiterai deux mois_ ou _pendant deux mois_, pas *j'y habiterai pour deux mois. Mais incorrect ? Je ne sais pas.


----------



## yuechu

Est-ce que les Francophones sont tous d'accord que "pour" ne s'utilise qu'avec certains verbes au futur ? Je croyais que c'était toujours possible de l'utiliser, mais il semble que ce ne soit peut-être pas vrai !
Merci


----------



## Micia93

Mauricet said:


> J'ignorais cette règle, mais c'est vrai que je dirais _J'y habiterai deux mois_ ou _pendant deux mois_, pas *j'y habiterai pour deux mois. Mais incorrect ? Je ne sais pas.


 
perso, il m'arrive d'employer souvent "pour" (plus court que "pendant", est-ce la raison ou est-ce du langage local ??)
=> j'y serais pour 3 jours"
je crains par contre que ce ne soit incorrect !


----------



## Guill

I agree we only use it for future or present, no way to use it with past tense. I don't know the rule about this but anyway it sounds a bit more colloquial than "pendant". Anytime you use "pour" in this meaning you could use "pendant" so if you doubt...


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Duver said:


> "_Je vais y habiter *pour* 2 mois_."
> http://french.about.com/library/prepositions/bl_prep_depuis_vs_pendant.htm
> 
> Malheureusement le verbe n'est pas "aller, venir, partir, sortir.." ici.


Si, si, le verbe est bien "aller" !
Change de personne, et ça saute aux yeux:
_Nous *allons* y habiter pour 2 mois_
= _Nous *allons* pour 2 mois habiter là-bas_
Habiter n'est qu'un complément ici.


----------



## Maître Capello

Gérard Napalinex said:


> Habiter n'est qu'un complément ici.


Non, c'est le contraire!  En fait _aller_ n'est ici qu'un auxiliaire pour construire le futur proche tandis que _habiter_ est le verbe principal…


----------



## Francobritannocolombien

Guill said:


> I agree we only use it for future or present, no way to use it with past tense. I don't know the rule about this but anyway it sounds a bit more colloquial than "pendant". Anytime you use "pour" in this meaning you could use "pendant" so if you doubt...



I don't think it is a question of tense per se, but it is a question of time in relation to the time expressed by the verb: it can be used to express the _intended_ duration of something that is not yet completed _at the time in question_ ("temps de l'énoncé") even though it may well be completed when you mention it ("temps de l'énonciation"): "Elle _était partie_ pour deux semaines mais elle ne se doutait pas qu'elle ne reviendrait que trente ans plus tard." I don't agree that "pendant" could be used here: I would *not *say "elle était partie _pendant _deux semaines..."

What I find intriguing is what seems to allow us to use _pour _with certain verbs (those mentioned in the first post, i.e. verbs that relate to a change in location) but not with others, except perhaps for "être" itself ("Tu es encore là pour combien de temps?") and verbs that express the same idea as those in the list mentioned: "Il _s'est absenté_ (= il est sorti) pour deux heures", "Elles _ont quitté la pièce_ (= elles sont sorties) pour quelques minutes."


----------



## Mauricet

Oui, cette explication est très juste : _pour_ s'impose pour indiquer une durée projetée dans le futur du temps de l'énoncé. Mais qu'en est-il de la question initiale ?





> "_Je vais y habiter pour 2 mois_" est correct ou non?


A mon sens, cette phrase deviendrait pleinement correcte avec une ponctuation, par exemple _Je vais y habiter, pour deux mois._ ("Pendant" reste possible, avec la nuance de mettre l'accent sur le caractère objectif de la durée, alors que "pour" le met sur l'intention). L'idée est que c'est _(Je vais y habiter) pour deux mois_ plutôt que *_Je vais (y habiter pour deux mois)_. On pourrait même dire _J'y habiterai, pour deux mois_ alors que *_J'y habiterai pour deux mois_ ferait bizarre tout seul -- contrairement à _J'y habiterai pour deux mois de stage_.


----------



## Miek

If I have to translate "I've been waiting for 3 hours" do I absolutely have to use the word "pendant"?
J'ai attendu pendant 3 heures/J'ai attendu 3 heures??
Which is correct?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Both are correct  You can also say : _J'ai attendu *durant *3 heures_.


----------



## et multilingue

Yes, but very few people would say _J'ai attendu durant 3 heures _(and the double _du _in _attenDU DUrant_ is rather awkward).

@Miek
In this case it is the same as in English, where you can say either "I've been waiting for 3 hours" or "I've been waiting 3 hours". In current French leaving out the "pendant" is probably more common than leaving out the "for" in English.


----------

